# best time to leave wax on for



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

whats the best time to leave the wax on the car
i know its til it hazes
but can you leave on any longer for better results etc...


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

What wax are you using? I doubt I'll be able to help, but I think it all depends on the type?


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

its megs NXT
purple bottle


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I would only leave that stuff on until I've waxed the panel I'm on. It tends to leave haziness if left on too long, especially in hot weather.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

TeeTees said:


> I would only leave that stuff on until I've waxed the panel I'm on. It tends to leave haziness if left on too long, especially in hot weather.


Id echo that!
.........................
The longer you leave it the harder it is to buff off.

Wax two panels, buff the 1st one, wax the 3rd panel, buff the second one...so on and so forth.


----------



## Bewick (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I made the mistake of leaving some polish on the bonnet of my impreza too long, then it took me about 40 minutes to get it completely off, and I still wasn't happy with it when I was finished. Just remember 'The karate kid'..... wax on, wax off!

Dan


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

How about swissvax stuff can that be left on longer before buffing off


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

gadgetboy38 said:


> How about swissvax stuff can that be left on longer before buffing off


Swissvax is so easy to use you can do it anyway you want.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Zymol is a pain, any longer than a minuet, and its a bugger to get off, have left Megs Gold Class on for over an hour, and still came off easily..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Swisvax and NXT I was the full car leave it for 10mins and then polist it off never had any problems


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I use Swisvax and NXT I was the full car leave it for 10mins and then polist it off never had any problems


Ditto but using AG High Def Wax and NXT


----------

